# Charvel dk24 or Jackson dk2?



## Pat (May 1, 2018)

Thinking of getting a new guitar, am torn between these two:
https://www.andertons.co.uk/jackson-dk2mqm-pro-series-dinky-chlorine-burst 
And
https://www.andertons.co.uk/guitar-...rvel-pro-mod-dk24-dinky-fr-in-root-beer-burst

Pretty similar spec, different pickups (though both are Duncans), both have awesome finishes. Anyone own either and have any advice? Played on the Charvel which is great, Id imagine the Jackson to be similar.

Which would you have and why?


----------



## groverj3 (May 1, 2018)

They should be of similar quality as they're both made in the FMIC Mexican factory. That's the same factory as the MIM strats, and generally they do great work.

Unfortunately, I have yet to play one of either as no shops around me ever seem to stock them! Even though I'm like 50 miles from the border and a 2 hour drive from FMIC's headquarters in Scottsdale 

However, looking at them there are few considerations. The Charvel has more of a classic rock vibe (and that's Charvel's thing) vs Jackson's metal vibe, the finishes available are different, and the pickups are. Do these really affect play? Not really. What will affect how it feels is the heel. Jackson has gone to that 3-bolt heel that supposedly fits really well in your palm, with plenty of sculpting on that front horn. I've never felt this, so I can't say how comfy it is. It seems large, and the heel itself is full-thickness. The Charvel has a slightly sculpted 4-bolt heel. It's thinner than they have been in the past and uses ferrules rather than a plate so it saves some more thickness. Its horn is not sculpted. Otherwise, the bodies should be the same size.

Whichever heel you like better is how I'd make the decision. Otherwise, they're more or less the same guitar.

I think I'd go with the Charvel, just because I have 6 Jacksons and I'm skeptical about the 3-bolt heel's comfort being as thick as it is.


----------



## jl-austin (May 1, 2018)

I have played both the MIM Charvels and the MIM Jackson's. Although I haven't played the newer DK24 Charvels. Also, I didn't play these guitars at the same time, so I'm going on memory here.

I remember the Jackson to have a thin neck, almost like an Ibanez.
The Charvels that I have played (and I've played a few over several years) have a slightly thicker neck. It is certainly not thick, but I wouldn't call it thin. I am not a Fender strat player at all, but the Charvel seems to have more of a "Fender strat" type profile.

In my opinion the Charvel has one of the best neck profiles I have ever played.

I am looking at these myself, and I have just about eliminated the Jackson. The next guitar I buy will be tuned down to B, with .56 strings, I just don't trust that 3 bolt neck joint for heavy gauge strings. So for me, right now, it's between the DK24 and and Ibanez RG


----------



## groverj3 (May 1, 2018)

jl-austin said:


> The next guitar I buy will be tuned down to B, with .56 strings, I just don't trust that 3 bolt neck joint for heavy gauge strings. So for me, right now, it's between the DK24 and and Ibanez RG



I'm sure it's structurally sound. I'm no engineer, but I doubt there's much difference between 3-bolts in a triangle pattern vs 4 in in a square in its ability to hold the body and neck together under the kind of tension a guitar neck has. I'd be more worried its thickness would get in the way.

What was your experience with the heel thickness on those? Out of curiosity.


----------



## gunch (May 1, 2018)

Last years black with red pickup dk24s were killer, look for one of those


----------



## Zhysick (May 1, 2018)

The heel on the new Jacksons with the 3 bolts it's super comfy and super sturdy I had one of the Dinkys with hard tail and humbuckers ... long weird name to remember.

Biggest concern should be neck profile: Charvel being a rounded C shape while Jackson is a pretty slim D shape. 

For me the Charvel style is more comfy but there are lots of people that like Ibanez so maybe I am weird...

Try to play at least a Charvel or an EVH (neck profiles should be very similar if not the same) before deciding and compare to a Jackson if possible.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 1, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Last years black with red pickup dk24s were killer, look for one of those




If you can find one of these, man you will love it


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 1, 2018)

IMO go for the jackson dinky. I liked it when I played it and IMO looks better than the charvel. Really not digging the gold hardware, but if that is your thing then who the hell cares what I think!


Personally I would go for the Jackson, but if you were to play certain types of meta, I would look into def changing pickups or getting a dif guitar


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 1, 2018)

It's really a toss-up. I think, as others have pointed out, the neck profile is going to be the major factor in your decision.

The Jackson has an Ibanez-like (wide, thin) neck, while the Charvel has a thicker (thin-medium size) and more narrow neck.


----------



## Nlelith (May 2, 2018)

I'd choose Charvel out of these two, because I prefer no neck binding over white plastic binding.


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> They should be of similar quality as they're both made in the FMIC Mexican factory. That's the same factory as the MIM strats, and generally they do great work.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have yet to play one of either as no shops around me ever seem to stock them! Even though I'm like 50 miles from the border and a 2 hour drive from FMIC's headquarters in Scottsdale
> 
> ...



Thanks very much - I have played on the Charvel and the heel feel quite nice - they have sculpted away near the bottom bolt closest to the neck so it's more similar to the Jackson than previous Charvels



silverabyss said:


> Last years black with red pickup dk24s were killer, look for one of those



I did look at this but thought the DK24 looked aesthetically nicer - just my opinion though



JustinRhoads1980 said:


> IMO go for the jackson dinky. I liked it when I played it and IMO looks better than the charvel. Really not digging the gold hardware, but if that is your thing then who the hell cares what I think!
> 
> 
> Personally I would go for the Jackson, but if you were to play certain types of meta, I would look into def changing pickups or getting a dif guitar



One of the main factors I like the Charvel so much is the gold hardware haha! I play mostly metal/rock and then just noodle about with blues licks.



AkiraSpectrum said:


> It's really a toss-up. I think, as others have pointed out, the neck profile is going to be the major factor in your decision.
> 
> The Jackson has an Ibanez-like (wide, thin) neck, while the Charvel has a thicker (thin-medium size) and more narrow neck.



I have an EC1000 which has a thin U shape neck - i really like it. Anybody know how the Jackson compares? I've played Ibanez in the past but both times have sold them, the neck wasn't really to my preference.

Thanks all


----------



## Zhysick (May 2, 2018)

Pat said:


> I have an EC1000 which has a thin U shape neck - i really like it. Anybody know how the Jackson compares? I've played Ibanez in the past but both times have sold them, the neck wasn't really to my preference.
> 
> Thanks all



The Jackson neck is pretty much the opposite: wide, thin and totally flat in the back. If you like the U shape of the LTD you will feel closer to home with the Charvel neck. It's not the same neck profile but definitely closer than the Jackson in shape and feel.


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2018)

Zhysick said:


> The Jackson neck is pretty much the opposite: wide, thin and totally flat in the back. If you like the U shape of the LTD you will feel closer to home with the Charvel neck. It's not the same neck profile but definitely closer than the Jackson in shape and feel.



Thanks very much - I think that will go some way to sealing the deal for me.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 2, 2018)

Pat said:


> One of the main factors I like the Charvel so much is the gold hardware haha! I play mostly metal/rock and then just noodle about with blues licks.



If you don't play any thrash metal or other extreme metal genres, I would say go for the Charvel. Yeah I am not into gold unless the guitar is a gloss black with an *ebony *board.

That is one of the main reasons I don't own a charvel is because they don't have pretty much any options with a ebony board. Don't get me wrong, maple is good, but I prefer ebony than maple if given the option.


----------



## Rawkmann (May 2, 2018)

I'd have to go with the Charvel. It looks classier, a lot like a PC1 in fact. Also, I'd much prefer the more 'rounded' neck shape of the Charvel.


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> If you don't play any thrash metal or other extreme metal genres, I would say go for the Charvel. Yeah I am not into gold unless the guitar is a gloss black with an *ebony *board.
> 
> That is one of the main reasons I don't own a charvel is because they don't have pretty much any options with a ebony board. Don't get me wrong, maple is good, but I prefer ebony than maple if given the option.



I do play a whole range heavier and thrashy stuff (sylosis, opeth, Metallica, Black Dahlia to name a few varying examples) - what's the reason you'd stay away from the Charvel? From the specs it's the same wood as Jackson, has a Floyd and arguably a better Seymour Duncan suited to heavier music. Many thanks


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 2, 2018)

Pat said:


> I do play a whole range heavier and thrashy stuff (sylosis, opeth, Metallica, Black Dahlia to name a few varying examples) - what's the reason you'd stay away from the Charvel? From the specs it's the same wood as Jackson, has a Floyd and arguably a better Seymour Duncan suited to heavier music. Many thanks




I dunno, I just have always found that for a lot of the shreddier stuff, the jackson has a better suited neck for that IMO IMO!!

I am not trashing on charvel I am just saying that if you are a shredder you have a thinner neck and since some of their guitars are neck throughs you might have to deal with a neck heel, which matters/ doesn't matter to some. 

Personally both would work, but I would definitely change the pickups to something different. JB/59' excels for rock, blues, grunge, older heavy metal and such, but for a lot of thrash stuff for me it doesn't suit me. I know dave mustaine used a jb, but in my rig it doesn't sound like his.


----------



## mpexus (May 2, 2018)

I have a Charvel SoCal MIM 2016 (22f) and an old MIJ Jackson DXMG(24f).I assume the Jackson Necks are all similar.

The necks are different as already told, but they are both really great Necks. Dont find one to be better than the other, they are different. What you do in one guitar you can totally do on the other I think.

But like all things, we all have our preferences and if you cant try the Charvel before you buy see if you can try an Adrian Smith SDX, they are like 95% a Charvel SoCal. In case you cant try any... order from a place where you can return. Thomann even pays shipping back and will refund you very shorty as soon as they inspect what you sent back, usually 3-5 days. As long as everything is new like they there will be no issues., so save the shipping Boxes.

Charvel necks feel unfinished, so its almost like barewood which feels great to be honest, but be prepared to mess up the fretboard just by looking at it


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I dunno, I just have always found that for a lot of the shreddier stuff, the jackson has a better suited neck for that IMO IMO!!
> 
> I am not trashing on charvel I am just saying that if you are a shredder you have a thinner neck and since some of their guitars are neck throughs you might have to deal with a neck heel, which matters/ doesn't matter to some.
> 
> Personally both would work, but I would definitely change the pickups to something different. JB/59' excels for rock, blues, grunge, older heavy metal and such, but for a lot of thrash stuff for me it doesn't suit me. I know dave mustaine used a jb, but in my rig it doesn't sound like his.



Yeah I get ya - tbh I could probably eventually get used to a flat neck, it's just something I've not got on with in the past. 

I might say f*** it and get both


----------



## Element0s (May 2, 2018)

I haven't played the Charvel dk24 but I have played their recent Mexican SoCals and I've played the Jackson. I'm a Charvel guy, the necks fit my hands nicely and I love the look. 

The 3-bolt heel on the Jackson is a good effort but I think ESP does it much better, and they'll still have four bolts. My 90s Mirage and M-ii had the nicest bolted heels I'd ever played.


----------



## Vhyle (May 2, 2018)

I think you'd be well off with either one, but as others have said, it boils down to the neck. I personally would opt for the Dinky, because of the neck alone. Jackson necks are the GOAT.


----------



## n4t (May 2, 2018)

Neither. I'd get the ash-body DK24 with the hardtail. If you really need to wank on a trem I'd get the Okoume. The burst colors are just Fugly IMO. 

I think people don't realize the DK24 necks are thinner than the So-Cals and other standard Charvel necks. I read this in a review somewhere, but can't find any specs. I'd assume the two were pretty close.

If I could find and play the Charvel and liked it, I would forget about the Jackson.


----------



## shadowlife (May 2, 2018)

I was thinking of getting one of these as well, and for me it's the Charvel due to the neck profile. I had a Jackson DK2M, and didn't care for the Ibanez type neck.

I like the Snow White Charvel DK 24 best, although the one in the OP is nice too.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 2, 2018)

Thanks to this stupid fucking thread I now want that Charvel in white finish. Goddamnit.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 2, 2018)

Pat said:


> I have an EC1000 which has a thin U shape neck - i really like it. Anybody know how the Jackson compares? I've played Ibanez in the past but both times have sold them, the neck wasn't really to my preference.



As someone said above, if you really like the EC-1000 neck shape you'll likely prefer the Charvel. The Jackson is more similar to a MiJ Ibanez (wider and thinner).


----------



## Pat (May 3, 2018)

After all that.....I just happened to find a great deal on a used DK2 in chrome orange when browsing the web this morning, so got that haha! I wouldn't normally get a guitar without trying but was feeling spontaneous - fingers crossed I like it!


----------



## groverj3 (May 3, 2018)

Pat said:


> After all that.....I just happened to find a great deal on a used DK2 in chrome orange when browsing the web this morning, so got that haha! I wouldn't normally get a guitar without trying but was feeling spontaneous - fingers crossed I like it!



Let us know how it is! I've been intrigued by the MIM Dinkies, and whether they're as good as the old MIJ pro series.


----------



## sakeido (May 3, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Let us know how it is! I've been intrigued by the MIM Dinkies, and whether they're as good as the old MIJ pro series.



They aren't, but they are still good. Check them for tongue lift, if they don't have that they are usually a basic fret treatment away from being really awesome guitars


----------



## Vhyle (May 5, 2018)

I'm genuinely curious about the current production DK2 Dinkys, since they seem to be quite a bit different from the older ones. I have a pair of DK2s that are both older and MIJ, and it seems that the current DK2s are fairly different. I absolutely love the shit out of mine, so I'd love to know how they are now.


----------



## jl-austin (May 5, 2018)

I have played a 2017 dinky DK3M. Awesome guitar. At the time I couldn't get past the mexico thing though, even though it played about as well as my ESP M1, still.... the whole Mexico thing bothered me. 

The shop in Austin that sells the Charvels has an American model in stock, and everyone in the store has said the Mexico stuff plays just about as good.


----------



## musicaldeath (May 5, 2018)

I have the matte black with red pups Charvel and I love it. Having played both side by side I would say the neck is slightly less round on the jackson. But the looks of the Charvel are abpve and beyond.


----------



## I play music (May 5, 2018)

jl-austin said:


> I have played a 2017 dinky DK3M. Awesome guitar. At the time I couldn't get past the mexico thing though, even though it played about as well as my ESP M1, still.... the whole Mexico thing bothered me.
> 
> The shop in Austin that sells the Charvels has an American model in stock, and everyone in the store has said the Mexico stuff plays just about as good.


Just curious: What is the Mexico thing that bothered you?


----------



## Vhyle (May 5, 2018)

I play music said:


> Just curious: What is the Mexico thing that bothered you?



They're made in Mexico now, and no longer made in Japan.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 5, 2018)

That's one of the more ridiculous things I've read on here. Guitar plays super well, sounds awesome, etc, but it's made in X country as opposed to Y. 

Guitar racism.


----------



## I play music (May 5, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> That's one of the more ridiculous things I've read on here. Guitar plays super well, sounds awesome, etc, but it's made in X country as opposed to Y.
> 
> Guitar racism.


Yes, that's why I asked. If there's no other reason behind it (for example working conditions or environmental problems) then this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Vhyle (May 5, 2018)

I used to be of the "who gives a shit where it's made" mindset, and part of me still is. But, ever since I've bought my two Japanese DKs, I've come to realize that they truly are built to a higher standard. Fit and finish, consistency among the series, so on and so forth. They just put more care and insight into anything they build. That doesn't just include guitars either - literally anything, honestly. Cars, electronics, instruments, so on and so forth.

With that said, I am still very much a proponent of "a good guitar is a good guitar" attitude, despite where it was built. My other two Jacksons are both JS series, made in China, and they are both still fantastic playing instruments. Granted, among a production line, you will see more goofed guitars from China compared to Japan, generally speaking. But I'm certainly not above playing or talking up a cheaper Chinese (or Mexican, or Indonesian, or wherever else) instrument. If it plays good, then it plays good. Simple as that, really.

This is based purely on my experiences. Let it be known that I have owned cheap ass instruments for pretty much the entire time I've been playing. I don't know what it's like to own a $1000+ guitar. Perhaps I've just been extremely lucky, or perhaps it's because I am perfectly content with buying a guitar with flaws, because I'm always willing to put some work into it. I've always been that way in all aspects of life. All of my guitars are either Japanese, Chinese or Korean. But out of my current arsenal, and out of my guitar ownership history, my two Japanese DK2s are just better in pretty much every aspect. They just put more care into the build.

Again, these are just my personal anecdotes. Your mileage may vary.

EDIT: I take that back - I do own an Ibanez SR1306 bass (MIJ of course), which was well over $1000 MSRP if I recall. But I lucked out on it and it was gifted to me by a good friend of mine back home. It sustained a headstock break, which was repaired, but he felt that it would be better off in my hands, as opposed to being sold for a huge loss to some rando. For that, I am very grateful, because it's an amazing bass. I would probably never be able to own one otherwise.


----------



## Pat (May 14, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Let us know how it is! I've been intrigued by the MIM Dinkies, and whether they're as good as the old MIJ pro series.



Late reply, apologies - didn't turn up for a few days and been out of town. 

I love it - my other guitars are all Korean LTDs and are superb quality. Never played a MIM before, but based on the Jackson I'd say the quality is as good as. Neck is awesome, action low (1mm treble, 1.25mm bass) with no buzzing - not as flat as Ibanez which is good for me. Great finish, no blemishes. The white binding on the neck looks "cheap" to me, I think this is just aesthetic though. Floyd is great once set up properly, wanging the bar all over the place and it stays in tube. Great pickups. The heel is awesome and feels great when on the high frets.

The only issue is the pickup selector switch - it doesn't "click" between pickups, it more "rolls" if that makes sense, almost as though you could place it between two positions and it would stay there instead of clicking in to a position. I'll probs get a new switch at some point.

All in all a great guitar, as good as new and I paid half the price so very happy with it. Will probs still get a Charvel later in life but for now I am more than pleased with this.


----------



## groverj3 (May 14, 2018)

Pat said:


> Late reply, apologies - didn't turn up for a few days and been out of town.
> 
> I love it - my other guitars are all Korean LTDs and are superb quality. Never played a MIM before, but based on the Jackson I'd say the quality is as good as. Neck is awesome, action low (1mm treble, 1.25mm bass) with no buzzing - not as flat as Ibanez which is good for me. Great finish, no blemishes. The white binding on the neck looks "cheap" to me, I think this is just aesthetic though. Floyd is great once set up properly, wanging the bar all over the place and it stays in tube. Great pickups. The heel is awesome and feels great when on the high frets.
> 
> ...


Great to hear. I also don't know whether the Indonesian-made soloists have gotten better, but judging by what I've heard about these MIM Dinkies I kind of wish they could just build the whole pro series at the Ensenada factory.


----------



## jl-austin (May 14, 2018)

I've only played 1 MII soloist. It did not impress me. Played a lot like the X-series Soloist (go figure). There didn't seem to be a step up in play-ability, just a step up in hardware.


----------

